# boinc-client update problem



## ibb27 (May 17, 2012)

I want to update my boinc-client port to 7.0.25, but struck on this message:

```
===> The following variables were renamed:
===>     BOINC_USER BOINC_GROUP BOINC_HOME
===> Use new names of similar variables.
```
Anyone to help me how and where to change these variables?


----------



## ibb27 (May 19, 2012)

Solved!
I have set these variables in /etc/make.conf a long time ago.


----------

